# How can I get rid of this?



## LondonDragon (21 Sep 2008)

Hi guys,

Got some algae on the Fissidens Fontanus which I can't get rid off, don't have any of these algae anywhere else in the tank, which might lead me to believe it came already on it when I planted it, think some spot treatment with EasyCarbo do the trick?

Photos:











I am dosing 5ml of EC everyday and about double EI.

Thanks


----------



## JamesM (21 Sep 2008)

Cut it right back - Fissedens loves a good trim - then try spot treating. iDunno mate, not hit any algae problems yet :?


----------



## JamesC (22 Sep 2008)

uuuuuw errrrr - is that the stuff I sent you? It's spirogyra and and loves the same conditions as plants do. Often started a few weeks after doing a rescape or a lot of substrate disturbance. Cut your lighting back as it loves bright lights and it should hopefully should go. Keep pulling out as much as you can. Excel won't get rid of it.

HTH
James


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Sep 2008)

toothbrush LD


----------



## Ray (22 Sep 2008)

I also have algae on my fissidens.  I tried spot dosing with Easy Carbo and 24 hours later the fissidens was a brown mush - so watch out.

If you manage to sort it out please let me know as I'm currently considering relegating it to a low tech tank and replacing it with java or flame moss...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks everyone, James it is the stuff you sent me, but funny enough the worst hit is the one that is under less light underneath the lilly leaves. I took some out and placed it in my shrimp tank and the shrimp seem to have cleaned it out, going to give it another week and might place it all in the shrimp tank and see. cheers.


----------



## JamesC (22 Sep 2008)

I did have a mild case of spirogyra a couple of years ago after a major rescape but it didn't last very long and hasn't returned since. Suppose it could have remained dormant all that time? Dunno. What I still have growing looks 100% algae free.

Hungry rosy barbs will soon clear it up and I believe hungry shrimp will as well. Easing off your dosing and reducing light intensity is what I did.

I apologise whole heartedly if I did give you a case of spiro.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks James, I did a major rescape to the tank since so that might have something to do with it, I might just take it off the wood and put it in the shrimp tank the other bit I tried is clear for what I can see, don't worry about it if it came in the moss, just looking to get rid of it  cheers


----------



## JamesC (22 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I might just take it off the wood and put it in the shrimp tank


That would be the best solution I'd think.

James


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Sep 2008)

I have always associated Spirogyra with new tanks, and as a result of major rescapes without adequate water changes to follow. This is why I suspect ammonia to be a trigger for this type.

Excel is nigh on useless against it. I remove as much of it as I can, using a thin bottle brush to wind it around. It really can be persistent stuff, but a three day black out can knock it sideways. I used two black outs in fairly quick succession after a rescape to see it off when I did my Riccia scape.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

i had spyrogyra (after a rescape), i got rid of it by constantly pulling it out as soon as i saw a little bit, th worst hit plants i just threw away.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

I added the Fissedens to the shrimp tank last night and within minutes there were about 20 shrimp on it munching away. This morning there was hardly any algae left in the moss, so going to leave it there until the weekend before I replant it


----------



## a1Matt (24 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I added the Fissedens to the shrimp tank last night and within minutes there were about 20 shrimp on it munching away. This morning there was hardly any algae left in the moss, so going to leave it there until the weekend before I replant it



nice one Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

Now I have a nice place to put all my algae infected plants LOL Couple days in there and they are new again


----------



## Ray (24 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Now I have a nice place to put all my algae infected plants LOL Couple days in there and they are new again


Perhaps you could offer a new service?  We send you our algae infected plants and an SAE for return while you get free fodder for the shrimps


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Sep 2008)

thats weird, my RCS never touched it - once


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thats weird, my RCS never touched it - once


There are Red Cherries in there, Crystal Red, Sulawesi Cardinals and lots of snails! Oh even a couple of Amanos. The algae is gone thats all I care


----------

